# Help! Screen print with vinyl transfer on one shirt



## GBSports (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, first time poster & new to screen printing. Just want to start by saying this forum has been instrumental in reducing the amount of mistakes I've made.
(I didn't find anything like this on the site, so sorry if this has been addressed before.)

Here's my problem...
We are doing a run of baseball jerseys on 100% polyester - royal blue.
On the front we have a screen printed white logo (which was already printed) and we needed to add numbers to the front and back of the jersey. So we thought we'd do a plastisol number heat transfer, in white, to make things easier than screen printing all the numbers.

So we put the player number under the logo, covered the logo with teflon paper and pressed the number on the shirt at 375º for 8 seconds. Both the number and logo were under the press.
However when we opened the press, the number was on the shirt but when the teflon paper was removed, the screen printed logo peeled off the shirt. 
Also, the screen printed logo was bright white and the plastisol number transfers turned out light blue when they were supposed to be white. 

We're still trying to figure screen printing and heat transfers out - so take it easy on us. ;-)

Is it possible to mix mediums without ruining the logo? And is this the best way to approach this problem? Or should we just do one technique or the other?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have sublimation mouse pads and a indoors mat sublimation mat same material as mouse pad. I cut a peice of the mouse pad or mat to raise the area I'm going to heat press. 

I tried a store bought mouse pad and it started to melt. The sublimation stuff is meant to be heated. 

You are getting dye migration. Your transfers should be for poly they use a low bleed ink.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Agree with Sean on the light blue numbers. That sounds like migration. You mention you used teflon paper. Do you mean kraft paper or you used a teflon sheet?


----------



## GBSports (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The sublimation mouse pad is a great idea. I'll give that a try. Any place in particular you can buy them?

I believe it is a teflon sheet. Is the dye migration due to a heat setting that is too high?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Possibly too high heat but anytime your doing 100% poly you need to make sure the transfer are for poly as the will use low bleed ink that will be pressed and cured at a lower temp.


----------



## utaro (Jun 29, 2015)

ihmo, it's much suitable to use vinyl transfer than plastisol transfer on you case,


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with utaro -- we have had no problems pressing cut material on shirts that are already screen printed with plastisols. Cut material presses on at 300 - 335 degrees, depending on the manufacturer; plastisol cures at 300 - 320, depending on the ink. 375 is getting into sublimation territory, and will melt the plastisol and do unpredictable things to it. Check the recommended temp again; try it at a lower setting (on a waste shirt). Then look into getting the pre-cut numbers, and save up for an inexpensive desktop plotter (expands the font styles you can use).


----------

